# I Need Help Upgrading Cage



## BethC (Apr 6, 2014)

So my boys need an upgraded cage, and I am using my tax return money on it. I am having a hard time deciding which type of cage I want. I am basing my decision on size, price, and how easy it would be for me to build it and maintain it. These are what I have for ideas so far. 

Prevue Hendryx 485 Pet Products Feisty Ferret Home with Stand, Black Hammertone
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000QFMYWQ/ref=ox_sc_act_image_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

or

Critter Nation Single Unit with Stand
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0085W9CL8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2RFSIF56F6W5J

Which one of these would be better for my two boys? Or are there any other choices that would be better for them?
I really have no idea what to get. Please help.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The Critter Nation is by far superior, top-rat cage out there.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I have a cage with shelves similar to the Fiesty Ferret you are considering, and they are a pain to take out to clean. Once they're in they're great, but trying to get them in/out of the cage is difficult because the hooks tend to get caught on the bars a lot. You also have to adjust them a lot to make sure they're level. So if you're okay with that, the Fiesty Ferret is a lot larger, but the Critter Nation is also a really good cage. Do you even plan on having more than 2 rats?


----------



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

I have a double p critter nation and I'd vote critter nations as the easiest cages to clean, and it's incredibly sturdy (and on wheels, yay!) . Also, with the ferret cage you may want to look into bar spacing as ferret bars tend to be too far apart to be safe for rats.


----------



## BethC (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm thinking maybe if I see one and fall in love I might get a third. But for now just two. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh okay, well then if you ever decide to get more I think you'll have room still with the Critter Nation. Since it is highly recommended, I guess it's ultimately your call. I would get the ferret one personally, but only because I don't mind a bit of hassle and I want my girls to have as much space as possible, but you could always get a DCN if you wanted more room and liked the critter nation better.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I have found that most CN/FN owners claiming them to be the easiest cages to clean have never actually experienced a Martin's.

I'd look into them. http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, almost for the same price you can get a single critter nation or a double fiesty ferret....I would go with the fiesty ferret. more room,simualr to the cn and around same price. but thats my opinion. Happy shopping


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

FF is too big for babies/girls without hardware cloth, is a hassle to clean, and frankly is a bit flimsy.


----------



## Loonalover613 (Feb 16, 2014)

I was in the same situation as you, but I have decided to go with the critter nation single since it's just overall a better cage and is more sturdier. With the other cage I have heard its flimsy and really hard to take shelves off and put them back in. Even if you decide to get more rats you will still have plenty of space in the critter nation. I think the single unit can hold up to 6 rats. Hope this helped and good luck!


----------



## BethC (Apr 6, 2014)

I decided on the critter nation after looking at some YouTube review, and it should be here in a week. 
Thank you for all your help everyone  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Antiquatemyheart (Mar 25, 2014)

Personally, my DCN is the easiest cage i've owned (I've had 3 cages before my DCN, I kept upgrading until I took the leap). It's easy to clean and I replaced the bottom liner pans with cement mixing trays so I could use bedding because my rats kept running around under the fleece, lol. The cement mixing trays work perfectly and fit perfect!

If you go to ferret.com directly, you can actually get a DCN for around $204 and a single for about $119 (a better deal than Amazon by far). I ordered mine directly from there and I had no problem plus, it arrived very fast!


----------

